# Fished Springmaid Today



## flatfish1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Fished springmaid today with just a little bit of luck. Caught a few whiting on fresh shrimp but all on the small side. Still a good day out though. Bite was early morning and played out early afternoon. Saw a small black drum caught and several others catching the small whiting as well. Those that were jigging didn't do much either. Windy tomorrow so it'll be a while before i get back out again.


----------



## Killasnipe (Jul 10, 2013)

I went after work today and fished pawleys island north causeway. no one from the bridge caught anything. all mud minnows on the bottom. i washed a boat come within casting distance that snagged a small flounder but it went back to the sea. wind was steady. good luck next time you're out.


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

flatfish1 said:


> Fished springmaid today with just a little bit of luck. Caught a few whiting on fresh shrimp but all on the small side. Still a good day out though. Bite was early morning and played out early afternoon. Saw a small black drum caught and several others catching the small whiting as well. Those that were jigging didn't do much either. Windy tomorrow so it'll be a while before i get back out again.


I see you are from Lancaster. I work in Lancaster but I live in Kershaw.


----------



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)

Wingbone said:


> I see you are from Lancaster. I work in Lancaster but I live in Kershaw.


Cool, I work in Lancaster as well but live in Indian Land. Nice to see more locals here.


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

I fish on Apache since we have a place there but I remember growing up and going to Springmaid. It was actually like being in Lancaster or Kershaw since so many folks from here would go down there. Especially high school graduation.


----------



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)

It is just like going to Lancaster at the beach, that's why we usually stay at NM or HBS. My crew is going to camp at HBS the last weekend in April to do some shark fishing.


----------



## madmax (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm a Lancaster boy too. We camp at HBSP a lot but sometimes me and Razor will get up at 3AM and make the drive down. We'll fish sunrise to sunset and get home around midnight. Folks think we're crazy but I look forward to those trips like a kid at Christmas time. Though I will admit it's a long drive home after baking in the sun all day.


----------

